# My wife is not convinced concealed carry is a good idea



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

How did yall make your wives more comfertable with the idea sorry I don't spell very well lol


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

First, I hit her over the head with a 2x4.
Then, I kicked her in the knee for not having dinner ready on time.
After that, I cut off all her hair because she said she didn't like me concealed carrying.


Just kidding.

Actually, some whako said he was going to kill her. That pretty much did it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The "plan" in her mind was that I was getting my permit so I'd have the convenience of being able to buy a gun whenever I wanted without having to get the separate permits, and then carry occasionally. Then, I just started carrying everywhere. Initially she would give me the line of, "We're just going _____, do you really need that?" I'd usually reply on the lines of, "You want to bet your life on that? Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it." It took her a few months to get used to it, but I don't think she gives it a second thought now. 

The biggest thing you can do is show your wife that you are taking this seriously and safely. Take some classes, read everything you can, go to the range, etc. to show her how important this is to you.


----------



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hanks*

Good advice


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Todd said:


> The biggest thing you can do is show your wife that you are taking this seriously and safely. Take some classes, read everything you can, go to the range, etc. to show her how important this is to you.


This is exactly how it worked for me. And she knew better than to jack with me, hell, I am carrying a gun for crying out loud, better keep her mouth shut.:smt082


----------



## canguy (Aug 31, 2009)

Dealing with some of the same issues. To help me and further educate myself, I just picked up Massad Ayoob's book - Concealed Carry. Some of the examples he uses of individuals confronted with extreme situations and how their CCW made the difference may help to convince her and hopefully my wife as well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take her to the range and get her shooting. Make a special day of it with a nice dinner and maybe a movie afterwards. After a couple trips don't be surprised if she starts out shooting you. Let her pick out her own pistol and you have a shooting partener for life. Worked for me. :smt1099


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

My wife is totally anti-gun. When I ask her why she states she is afraid of them - How so I ask - well I get the typical answer "I just am".

I had no guns in the house for many years and recently began buying pistols and a rifle. She was upset and asked "Why do you need these now" I explained that they are for my enjoyment and your safety. She had no response.

Worried about the grand kids getting ahold of them I reminded her how safe I am with firearms - I keep my weapons locked up when the kids are around and I have my military background with weapons safety and like Todd I have taken a few NRA courses.

When I got my conceal carry license we had a LOOOONNNG discussion about carrying a weapon. I explained to her about the rampant crime in our fair cities and that we are both getting up in age. We could be a potential target from those who tend to prey on the apparent weak and elderly. She still has an issue with it but most of the time she doesn't even know I have one strapped on.

So around this house it's don't ask - don't tell. She is coming around gradually and I usually have a loaded gun somewhere in the house with no problems from her about it. I try to shoot once a week and have been setting up reloading to support my habit. Will I ever convince her guns are safe in the right hands? Probably not, but that's what's nice about being married 36 years to a great gal - I shoot, she knits, and we're both happy.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Will I ever convince her guns are safe in the right hands? Probably not, but that's what's nice about being married 36 years to a great gal - I shoot, she knits, and we're both happy.


God Bless you SaltyDog..and thanks all by the way..I wanted to ask this question long time ago but never had the nerves to do so..So thanks Robert for bringin this up...

My wife is not anti gun but she is a safety freak..and she is against the idea of me carrying for reasons that I never discussed with her because she is not ready yet. However she was OK with my new hobby that I started early this year with all the handgun purchases that influxed within couple of months..And she did go to the range one time with me and shot my SIG P6, CZ 75 and the XDM9. She shot accurately up to 15 yards,,she amazed me. However she took her time between the rounds, lmost 15 seconds of aiming. But I didn't complain.

Eventually, after a year of seeing me responsible with gun handling and when I will feel she is ready, I will use Todd's approach to get my CCW for ease of purchasing and to avoid the hassle of getting purchase permits..Then little by little..My plan is to get my CCW this fall.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Initially she would give me the line of, "We're just going _____, do you really need that?" I'd usually reply on the lines of, "You want to bet your life on that? Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it."


In my situation, it started like Todd's post. Then at the local mall parking lot, there was a robbery at gun point, then some local banks were robbed. Soon after these events, she started asking me "Do you have your gun on you?" About 6 months later, she got her own CHL and now she has 2 handguns and carries herself. Time and events work wonders. Patience and understanding are the keys. :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Robertkernahan729 said:


> How did yall make your wives more comfertable with the idea sorry I don't spell very well lol


I truly believe that she is wrong - I've been a cop twice in my life and I know that they would like to be there to protect you when you need them.

But the sad truth is they generally arrive much too late - like 95% of the time.

So I believe that you must take the responsibility for your family's safety and be prepared to protect them.

I also believe that you should not conceal carry or even own a handgun unless you get the proper training and pratice several time per year.

Your wife needs to do the very same thing (training / Carry ) also - she also has a responsiblity to protect you and your family.

Just my .02 worth and yes my wife trained - has a permit - and carry's a Ruger LCP.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It started off with me buying my wife "her" gun to have around the house while I was out of town working jobs out of state. I told here that I wanted her to have the means to defend herself in the home should the need arise while I'm out of town and I also asked her if later on if she might consider carrying that gun. She was 20 at the time so she had some time to think about it.

I bought her a Bersa .380, took her to the range and got her acquainted with the gun and that was that for the time being. She had all ready known how to shoot and was OK with guns, so I guess I had it kind of easy.

Later on when she was 21 we talked about it some more and she decided that she wanted to carry. During that in between time period we discussed the merits of being armed and she accepted that she was ultimately responsible for her safety. My wife has a previous history of abuse that I'm not even going to get into, but when I told her that it was up to her to keep herself safe, she looked at me like I was from Mars, but she instantly understood that and believed it. She had been in times and places where good people did nothing but never had the means to really defend herself, nor had she pursued those means until now.

She told me that she would get her LTC (PA term: License to Carry) only if she could attend training and maintain regular range time and we decided to get her a different gun for carry. We ended up with a Kimber Ultra in .40S&W based on the criteria she had set. That Kimber is long gone, but that's another story.

Since then she's picked out her own guns, we set out an vast holster trails to see what would work for her. She later started going out and shooting on her own while I was out of town and ended up getting a job at the range and working in guns. Right after we left PA for VA, we returned for a two day class from Insights Training being held in Harrisburg, she out performed a majority of the class. Her time working at the range had paid off well.

Some of this is repetative, but I get asked about this issue alot from those with wives that are not as into guns as their husbands would like them to be.



> *
> Getting" Your Significant Other to Carry/Into Shooting...
> *
> I've seen a lot of threads on this, so I figured I might as well throw out a blog.
> ...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Some close encounters with Black Bear caused her to not mind me carrying around the house. The Cougar track in the snow by our front porch helped a little also. Two bears broke into neighboring homes on seperate occasions to get at trash left by weekenders. One sat in our drivway at 3 in the morning calmly chomping on porkchop bones while we stood on the porch 10' away with our dog raising cain. He was a small 400 pounder the G/F Dept. trapped the following evening.

The Bear are actualy the least of my reason for carrying. I worry more about people. A lot of BG's spend time in the National Forest that surrounds us.

I ended up purchasing a Taurus Snubby .357 for her walks in the woods and she actualy carries it when out walking. All of our friends are gun nuts, wives included, which helped. We hold group training sessions from time to time for the wives.

Just work on your wife slowly and surely. Point out breakins and other crimes in your general area to reinforce the need.

Your pistol will do no good if you need it in the garage but it is in a dresser drawer in the bedroom.

Stay safe.

tumbleweed


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Good question and interesting reading the responses. My situation with my wife is a little different. She recognizes the practical purpose of my shooting habit and doesn't have any qualms about it or me carrying concealed but has little interest in getting involved herself. She has a P228 we purchased many years ago that she shoots quite well but she just isn't into it. She put enough rounds down range with it (once) all in the black I might add to satisfy herself that it worked, she new how to use it if she had to and that was it. No fear or prejudices against firearms she is just not interested. To be fair I am not exactly into doing cross stitch crafts or quilt projects with her so turn about is fair play I guess. In my case I decided long ago that if she honestly did not feel the need to personally carry a weapon or get into shooting then I should let it go and see if she changes her mind on her own down the road. She chooses to play the odds, which admittely are decent, that she will never be in a situation she will need a gun and I do not. For her sake and mine.

Given the OP's original question great advise and ideas already given and clearly a different scenario than my experience. If you can have a rational discussion about the need to take personal responsibility for ones own safety then the facts are rather hard to dispute. Police apprehend law breakers after they offend not before and to that end crime prevention really means to prevent another crime being commited by the same perp. Not very comforting past tense for victim number one but that's the reality. They catch them in the act whenever they can but more often than not it's after the damage is done not before. It's at that point, the interim period, we are on our own for defense. Gun is just a potentially useful tool. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for All the advice I did manage to convince her we were at the gas station and some guy tried to sell us crack while i was pumpin gas really freaked her out so now she wants a ccgun of her own so we gonna go together next week for the conceal carry class gonna get 2 walther pk380s our local gun shop has.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Robertkernahan729 said:


> Thanks for All the advice I did manage to convince her we were at the gas station and some guy tried to sell us crack while i was pumpin gas really freaked her out so now she wants a ccgun of her own so we gonna go together next week for the conceal carry class gonna get 2 walther pk380s our local gun shop has.


I'd pass on the PPKs. they are not that user friendly for beginners, the double action pull is horrendous, the ammo is scarce and the guns themselves have too many sharp edges.


----------



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Well*

The guns we are gettin are the same as the p22 just 380 cal


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Robertkernahan729 said:


> The guns we are gettin are the same as the p22 just 380 cal


Sorry, I missed that, I keep forgetting that the new model is the PK, I still see PK in relation to Walther as a typo of PPK. I would still probably pass on the .380s for a couple of reasons:

1: .380 ammo is still scarce
2: While the pk380 is still small_ish_, it's still on the large side for a .380, a 9mm in the same size category won't have much more recoil and has more benefit.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Sorry, I missed that. I would still probably pass on the .380s for a couple of reasons:
> 
> 1: .380 ammo is still scarce
> 2: While the pk380 is still small_ish_, it's still on the large side for a .380, a 9mm in the same size category won't have much more recoil and has more benefit.


Also, as the gun is a new model the holster selection will probably be crap for a while.


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

For anyone go to http://www.corneredcat.com/. Particularly for the women. Both my wife and I carry always. It is about being responsible to God and yourself for the protection of your family,your loved ones and your self.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

My wife was not crazy about it at first either, but she came around. I didn't push it, but I never missed an opportunity to bring it up either...... Every violent shooing on the news was more ammo for my argument and after a while it was not hard to convince her...... Especially after the Binghamton, NY shootings which happened about 20 miles from our house. Near a place that we were just at the week before. 

One little "trick" I used which was very effective at first was the "we have no gun safe" reality. I made the point that I was not leaving the gun at home, without a safe, so I was carrying it everywhere. And it was true so I was not lying. I told her that if someone broke in the house, found the gun and committed a crime that I was responsible under NY law. And beyond anything legal I would be a poor gun owner. And I always say that it is not guns that cause problems it is poor gun ownership.

Now she does not even ask if I have it, she just assumes I do.


----------



## madderg (Sep 18, 2009)

Always remember that a lady, no matter what she says, wants to be in charge. Explain to her the responsibility of carrying a handgun. Not only for herself but innocent third party persons. Its a right and a privilege to be responsible for yourself and others. Let her know that you will be proud of her no matter what she decides. Spend lots of quality range time. Support her decision. Good shooting, Gary.


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

my fiance had a huge problem with it, said it was a bad idea, dangerous, never come in handy, useless blah blah blah, so i had a seedy friend of mine meet us outside of the gally in OOB, she dindt know he was coming  when the "criminal" pulled a knife and demanded her purse.........and my sig came out, her mind easily changed :-D its all about pursuasion :-D


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

When she eventually finds out you scammed her, she'll be gone.


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Mine isnt big on it either.I have taken the course but havent applied for the permit. She doesnt like guns cause her dad was a dumbass when she was a child. She does let my take it with us on trips out of town and when I go 4 wheeling. It did help that there was some shows on tv at the time I was pleading with her about stuff that could have been prevented if agun was around.


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

MLB said:


> When she eventually finds out you scammed her, she'll be gone.


she knows now lol thinks its kinda funny, but she got the basic idea of why i did it , had her own incident in a parking garage last year, her keltec kept her safe lol


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

jay7 said:


> my fiance had a huge problem with it, said it was a bad idea, dangerous, never come in handy, useless blah blah blah, so i had a seedy friend of mine meet us outside of the gally in OOB, she dindt know he was coming  when the "criminal" pulled a knife and demanded her purse.........and my sig came out, her mind easily changed :-D its all about pursuasion :-D


So, did you shoot the knife out of his hand?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jay7 said:


> my fiance had a huge problem with it, said it was a bad idea, dangerous, never come in handy, useless blah blah blah, so i had a seedy friend of mine meet us outside of the gally in OOB, she dindt know he was coming  when the "criminal" pulled a knife and demanded her purse.........and my sig came out, her mind easily changed :-D its all about pursuasion :-D


You seriously had a friend stage a mugging/robbery so you could draw on him in order to rationalize your carrying a gun? WTF is wrong with you??? You want your wife or girlfriend to like guns or even just understand them, you *talk.* You take her to the range. You show *responsible* gun ownership! You *don't *play a little game with deadly weapons that scares the shit out of her so you can look like a hero and say, "See. I need a gun." This is the kind of shit that makes gun owners look like morons. I've been on this forum quite a while now and seen a lot of things but this takes the top prize for the most deranged, asinine, hair-brain stunt anyone has ever pulled here!


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hmmm...*

One night my wife woke me up about 2:00AM and said someone is in the garage, the dogs (four of them were barking) and she also heard someone in the garage. "Get you Gun She Said". Not wanting to disappoint my wife, I did and went to the garage house door and listened........and by God there was noise coming from the garage.

So I said to my wife, "hold the flashlight, point it straight ahead when I open the door". She did and when we swung open the door, there was a raccoon tearing into our dog bag food, big eyes and ran off. When the wife sees that a gun can put you in a better position than fighting by hands, you have won.

After that, no more arguments about buying, selling or carrying a gun. 

End of story!


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife knows its a good idea. Shes afraid of guns. I'm actually taking her this weekend to teach her to shoot her first gun. She said herself she wants to eventually get her CCW and carry.

So she needs to make sure she gets good enough at it. I just bought my first gun a few weeks ago. Been wanting one for YEARS but she hates them, but we've hada record number of break-ins in my area this year so far, so she said "we need a gun" I was up showered and at the local shop in 45 mins. And got one.

I'll have no issue with her understanding concealed carry. As it is now she refuses to go shopping alone with my son (he's 2) cause she's afraid of being attacked.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The gun was a good plan. Another would be to get out of Dodge.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

austin88 said:


> ...


Uh, OK?

:smt017:smt017:smt017


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
you NEED to tell your wife how lucky you are to have the right to carry.
Here in Europe it's not possible.
My *WIFE* say's if it ever come to us to carry she wants to carry *her *686 or my 38 snub nose!!!!!:smt170
Be nice, no matter what and she'll come round to the idea.
fusil


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

Well...I am an Australian...we do not know anything about guns since it was taken out from under our feet. So coming to live here in the US and with my husband and sons talking about guns and me squirming all over the place and sneering about it, I learned to keep my trap shut until one day we went to a friend's property in Warrenton and did some shooting. I don't know what I was doing actually so the next day I asked to be taken to a gun store. I want to buy my own gun. Of course I did not find the gun that fits my hand straight away but I was determined to have a gun. After a few weeks this summer, we went to our friend's property again. I have a gun I still didn't know how to operate. I can't even see where my shots went. I complained about that loudly so husband and sonny boy took me to a shooting range. I ended up enrolling in a 4-hour class. I wasn't satisfied with what I learned because my instructor discriminated on me...long story but the short of it is that I have brown olive skin and he, a paranoid with people that has skin colour like me. What would you call that? --profiling...???

We went back to that shooting range with another couple, all over 6 foot tall. I was the only short legged, olive skinned person with them. My ex-instructor was there behind the counter and was looking at me and my friends constantly. I am still wondering why but I will not let that bother me now or ever. He just lost a prospective client and perhaps some more recommendations???

Next week, my husband and I am going to go to an armedmissouri class called NRA Basic Pistol Course + CCW. This means a 12 hour class. If I pass my CCW then it will be time to get a Home Defense Course right here in our home. Next will be a personal protection class. I am on fire about learning right now!!!

So, be patient, mate...I was the most cynical bitchy person when my husband and sons were showing off their knowledge about guns...having gone through that, I joined three forums and searched articles on the internet and got myself an airgun to practice my target shooting. I shoot everyday now in my backyard and at least once a week with my real gun in another shooting range. One day, you might be surprised and be able to convince your wife a gun is not really a bad thing after all...I had learned a lot and will be learning the right and better way with an instructor, then for more lessons until I can be sure I have reconcile my mind to the thought that my gun is the most important tool I can have next to my car. Sorry for the long post...I am getting off my soapbox now..,promise...!!!



Robertkernahan729 said:


> How did yall make your wives more comfertable with the idea sorry I don't spell very well lol


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Years ago when I bought my first gun & got into CC my wife made comments about my being a "Gun Nut" and such. She didn't really give me any problems with it but she didn't share my feelings of importance of being armed and prepaired.

Then one night we went to a Dairy Queen & as we sat there enjoying our treat - a couple of "ganster" wanna be's came in and were kinda loud at the counter - not really causing a real threat but made my wife uncomfortable enough that she leaned over the table to whisper to me "Do you have your gun with you?". 

I almost laughed out loud at that point. I quietly assured her I did and she sat back comfortable and finished enjoying her treat.

Looking back - if it happened again I might answer her in a louder voice "Yes honey, I HAVE MY GUN". Just to see reaction of the "ganster's".

NOW she has NO problem with my CC'ing and also likes it when I open carry. I very seldom open carry tho - mostly CC.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Similar thing happened to me this past weekend. My family and I were at a local eatery and in comes a "gang of noisy bangers" - nothing happened but....

My daughter asked me if I had my gun with me and I told her I did and her answer was "good" - i believe she may have just begun to understand why I conceal carry.

By the way she is 16 y/o and not the least bit interested in shooting, but she was glad I was armed.

:smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

ArmyCop said:


> Looking back - if it happened again I might answer her in a louder voice "*Yes honey, I HAVE MY GUN". Just to see reaction of the "ganster's".*
> 
> NOW she has NO problem with my CC'ing and also likes it when I open carry. I very seldom open carry tho - mostly CC.


Sounds like a great way to draw unnecessary attention to ones self. No offense, but having a gun doesn't mean you'll win every altercation you might be involved in. Nor does it mean that it will deter an altercation because you say you have one. I find it curious that you normally carry concealed rather than open carry. Not for the reason you may think though. If you're thinking about "outing" yourself by _saying_ you have a gun, why not just open carry and get it over with?

I've carried a gun for nearly two decades. Always concealed. It's not a shiny badge, nor is it an invisible shield from harm to have one. It's for the very last possible solution to a problem. The thing is, saying you have a gun may actually _cause_ the problem. The vast majority of the time, it's best to just sit quietly and observe any potential trouble makers.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> The vast majority of the time, it's best to just sit quietly and observe any potential trouble makers.


My philosophy, exactly.

The way I look at it, I will need any advantage I can get, should I ever find it necessary to defend myself or another person. Having my antagonist believe that I won't resist him is an integral part of my self-defense strategy, once he has made it clear to me that I am to be his victim. I want that to be a surprise.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

My fiancé wasn’t too keen about me having guns, but she knew it was an argument she would never win so she let it go. I take her to the range now and again to keep her shooting wits about her. It only took one event to open her eyes...

One night at our apartment at about 2:00 in the morning, we heard a bunch of loud bangs and a lot of ruckus coming from the living room. It was loud enough we both woke up at the same time looking at each other wide-eyed. Even after we woke up we kept hearing loud noises. I got my XD45 ready and gave her the 92FS and told her to stay in the bedroom and hide. At this point she was beginning to cry because she was so freaked out. 

After a few minutes I went into the living room area and had a look around trying to be as ready as I could if necessary. Long story short, turns out the cat had gotten a plastic bag handle wrapped up in his neck and was running around like his tail was on fire trying to shake it loose. In the process knocking everything over/ off the counters and floor in the process… that little ‘encounter’ scared the s* out of both of us.

Since then she’s never once batted an eye when I want to carry or keep a gun within easy reach at all times. When I got me permit and started carrying, I told her it was 95% for her, not for me… which is true.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*my wife*

First off, my wife has experienced tragedy on a personal level, previous to our meeting. For anyone who has not experienced anything like that, it changes people. I don't know how to explain it, it just does. She is much more cautious about some things when it comes to safety.

Having said that, she was absolutely anti - gun when we met. She thought they were pure evil to be honest. I have always hunted, and before I was 21, this was the only association she ever had with guns. She knew that I had them for hunting, and they were kept locked up in a cave, somewhere in the back of the closet. ( I have a 14 gun safe) Slowly, I offered to let her shoot the .22, which she liked a lot. She couldn't believe that it didn't hurt to shoot. Then I let her shoot some bird shot out of my mossberg 500 20 G. She liked that too, although the noise and kick made her a little nervous.

When I turned 21, I told her that I was interested in getting my ccw permit. She did not like the idea very much, and was against the idea of having a handgun in the house. I wasn't happy about her reaction, but I told her that I understood her concerns and continued to educate her on how to be safe with a weapon. Over the course of 6 months to a year, I explained how to properly store the weapon, safety procedures, explained the way it would be carried, explained laws and regulations, etc. We also talk frequently about a certain someone who is of power currently. I explain some of his intents and goals to her, which to her are alarming.:smt076

Last spring, my wife came to me one day out of the blue, and told me, "Babe, I want you to go get your handgun". I was a little surprised, and asked her what made her come to this decision. She explained that during work, one of her patients (medical facility) was ranting about a bill that was being discussed that was supported by our wonderful leader. She was just as upset about the contents of the bill as I was.

Lesson here is that if you go about it responsibly, obtain your facts, and be patient, your wife will understand. If that doesn't work, take her to the ghetto, and park on the side of the street for a few minutes. Soon she will ask if you are carrying your weapon...

:anim_lol:


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Honestly...the majority of the responses are ideal. Get her shooting, take some courses, be safe....etc.

If this does not work........then honestly........for me........carry anyway!!!! Just something that she is going to have to deal with is my logic. Protect yourself, and if she takes issue with it...OH WELL!!!!!! Is she going to divorce you because you choose to protect your family. Above and beyond any fights it may cause, if you feel you need and want to........you need to arm and protect yourself and the things you love!! End of discussion!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

On the other hand, it's hard to protect the ones you love by driving them away. A handgun is only a tool. A means to an end. There are many ways to protect oneself, and a gun is hardly ever the primary way.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, if your wife is not OK with concealed carry, tell her that if she can tell you when you will need your gun, then you will only carry it then.


----------



## sbwhite60 (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you have a fire extinguisher in the house?? Yes? Do you hope you have a fire?? No!! Just being prepared.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

sbwhite60 said:


> Do you have a fire extinguisher in the house?? Yes? Do you hope you have a fire?? No!! Just being prepared.


+1 very nice


----------



## digitalexplr (Oct 12, 2009)

Initially my wife just like the idea of having a gun in the house. She wasn't sure about my caring, but after hearing of a couple of carjackings and parking lot attacks, she changed her mind.

She did, however not like me carrying around the house. Then there were some home invasions in the area. I just looked at her and said, "Do you really think if someone kicks in the door they will give my time to run and get a gun?"

She's never questioned me since. In fact now she is more likely to ask if I am carrying than anything else. If we are going on a trip she always checks to make sure I have not forgotten anything.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ya know if they start grabbin guns your door will be the first to be kicked in, cause your on the list.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

My girlfriend likes guns as much as I do, and plans to get her CCW as soon as we graduate college in December (no point in it now as she lives in the dorms so she hasn't gotten a gun yet since it would just have to stay at my house). She's comfortable shooting my G23, though she prefers the G19 in 9mm. 

As a matter of fact, the other day she told me when we get an apartment she wants a shotgun to keep around. I said what about your CCW....she said I'm still getting that and my own carry gun, but I want a shotgun lol. 

What can I say...she's a keeper! :mrgreen:


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Robertkernahan729 said:


> How did yall make your wives more comfertable with the idea sorry I don't spell very well lol


First, if your not already a NRA member, Join and get the American Rifleman.
There is a section in it where they take reports from newspapers around the country where people use firearms to save live, protect their families, stop home brake ins etc, called The Armed Citizen. By the way The American Rifleman is free with your membership.

Second take NRA approved safety courses.

Stress to her that you are want to do this for her protection as well as yours for when you are out together.

My brother, sister and sister in law all use to be anti gun, because of crime in our states my brother now has a ccw and carries regularly, My sister now has two guns and has a ccw so she can carry in Mo (she lives in the peoples republic of Ill so she can not carry there except when she is at home in her home or on her land) and my sister in law is buying her first gun tomorrow, remind her that it is not the Law Abiding Citizens of our nation that she needs to be worried about, but the criminals that rob mug, rape, carjack and molest children, those who regularly brake the law and harm good people like you and her every day. It is those people she needs to worry about and should worry more that neither of you have a ready means of protecting yourselves when you are any where be it at home, at the mall, at the movies, when she is grocery shopping.

Good luck, and stay safe.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Robertkernahan729 said:


> Thanks for All the advice I did manage to convince her we were at the gas station and some guy tried to sell us crack while i was pumpin gas really freaked her out so now she wants a ccgun of her own so we gonna go together next week for the conceal carry class gonna get 2 walther pk380s our local gun shop has.


WOW!! Sorry that had to be the catalyst that changed her mind but I'm happy to hear that she has come around.


----------

